# Italian Version of France Passion ??



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Came across this on the MCC site - Italian Passion ?

Might be a good alternative for our Italian travellers.

Regards

Malcolm


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Malcolm, thanks for the reminder for anyone heading to Italy shortly. Is a useful site that has been mentioned a few times on MHF.
saluti, eddied


----------

